
The Internet Is Enabling a New Kind of Poorly Paid Hell - foobar_
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/01/amazon-mechanical-turk/551192/
======
reidjs
The problem is if you shut down these sites you’re only making it harder for
people like Erica who now cannot make money on the side to pay bills.

~~~
toomuchtodo
That's the point of social safety nets.

------
anon8724784578
Throwaway account because very paranoid.

Current employer at Walmart-like job (not Walmart) stopped hiring employees
with fixed hours. Now they only hire for Uber-style gig work. Once you get
hired, you sign up for shifts on an app. If there are no open shifts, you
can't work.

The plan is to transition all current employees, even full-time, to this gig
work.

------
RocketSyntax
Yeah, I always worry about Mechanical Turk turning into The Matrix where human
brains are just server farms.

~~~
stanski
That's how I feel when I have to complete those hellish recaptcha 2
challenges. I can't imagine doing something like that for longer than 15
seconds.

This is truly depressing, third world country type employment.

